# Etreme Birdhouses ( The Culling Manor )



## cranbrook2 (Oct 14, 2006)

*Extreme Birdhouses ( The Culling Manor )*

Hi everyone . Here are a few pics of my newest Extreme Birdhouse . This house is made from 90 % barn wood 10 % cedar . It is 5 1/2 ft wide 4 ft high 44" deep .
The railings are 5/4" solid steel . There are 32 rooms all together . 














































I also have a new birdhouse plan for anyone who is interested in building their own Extreme Birdhouse .

http://www.extremebirdhouse.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=4&Itemid=4


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

That is a beautiful house. Makes me wish for wings. Lol nice job man

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Them birds have a nicer home than me. 
That's not fair. :laughing:
Nice work. Is this for show? Or is this for the birds?


----------



## mackem (May 20, 2007)

Hi John, see your still helping the birds out with
their living quarters. :thumbsup: That one looks like a
great place to bring up a brood or two.:yes:


----------



## TxDade (Dec 29, 2011)

Wow, that is one nice birdhouse! The birds ought to love that place. Nice job!!! 

Dave


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

That not a House its a Manion :laughing: Condows I love it outstanding Job on it


----------



## boxerman (Oct 11, 2011)

Wow that's big birdhouse. Sure any bird would like house like that.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Man, you always make such incredible birdhouses. This one ranks right up there with the rest. The scale is impressive and the detail is amazing. Very cool work.


----------



## txpaulie (Jul 21, 2010)

LOL!
I was thinkin' 'bout you today, John..!

Nearly finished a deck on the back o' the house, and thought about how I'd add it to the "cranbrook" birdhouse that is on my "short" list o' things to do!

Missed seeing your awesome work!:yes:

p


----------



## cranbrook2 (Oct 14, 2006)

Thanks everyone for all the very nice comments . I have been building lots of birdhouses but mostly a lot of repeats . It,s always nice coming up with new designs . I miss doing them ! I am also doing a lot of renovations in my house while this weather sucks :thumbdown:


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

John,
great job on the latest birdhouse. You must have the happiest birds around. I keep seeing the scene from the Alfred Hitchcock movie every time your birds come and go.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Another fine example of how it should be done John. Absolutely beautiful. Great work.


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

There have been many time when I wished I was a bird. The freedom of flight you know.... Now with this house I know I was born in the wrong body!

Beautiful work..


----------



## cranbrook2 (Oct 14, 2006)

Thanks again everyone ! I started another one yesterday , same design and then today i threw my back out so hopefully that goes away asap . :thumbdown:


----------



## Jim West Pa (Jul 27, 2010)

WOW, i wish a i had a roof that nice on my house lol.
I could stop sleepin with a bucket when it rains :blink:
Super nice work cran. :thumbsup:
What type of birds will occupy that ? Marlins ?


----------



## Pcs (Jan 31, 2012)

Dude that's insane! Very cool. Do you sell a lot of those? Do you have a website?


----------



## cranbrook2 (Oct 14, 2006)

Thank you Jim and Pcs ! I have built over 250 of these houses so far and they sell faster then i can build them . I sell a few plans on my site too so everyone else can share the fun :smile:
www.extremebirdhouse.com


----------



## Eric13 (Jan 15, 2012)

There should be some very happy birds living in that, fantastic! If I may ask, how much time does it take to build one of that size?


----------



## cranbrook2 (Oct 14, 2006)

This house took me about 5 1/2 days to build including ripping all the logs and cutting and painting the steel . I am building one more of them now for my yard . Same style .


----------



## Wood magic (Feb 4, 2012)

I always thought I had some great ideas for bird feeders and the odd house, but John, your latest is awesome, opens a new perspective of what extremes one can go to


----------



## gstanfield (Dec 23, 2011)

Very nice work, thanks for sharing


----------



## DIYandSIMPLIFY (Feb 20, 2012)

Amazing. Good work - I have never seen a cooler birdhouse.


----------



## Ozrob (Apr 21, 2008)

I was wondering what happened to you, John, I haven't seen you round the forums of late. Hope the back gets better soon.

*"Birds of Canada need you!!"*:smile:

Regards,

Rob


----------



## cranbrook2 (Oct 14, 2006)

Thanks again everyone for the nice comments ! Rob unfortunately my back is no better then before . Luckily most of the work i do is not with my back


----------

